# IBS and Pregnancy



## margie521 (Jan 22, 2002)

Hello everyone. I am new to this board. I have read a lot of the topics and some of the information reminds me of myself. I have had IBS for two years now since the birth of my second child. Right now I am currently taking Prilosec and Synthroid. I'm nervous regarding the Prilosec because I just found out that I am pregnant. Haven't had my appointment yet with my OB. I'm afraid that if he takes me off of the medication that I will have a bad set back but on the other hand I don't want to harm my baby.Since I have had this problem I haven't been able to figure out what I should and shouldn't eat. Is there any website or information that will outline it for me? I was supposed to have a colonoscopy and the lactose test but had to cancel them. I heard that they couldn't perform these tests while you are pregnant. Does anyone know if that is true? Thanks for listening and any advice that you share would be greatly appreciated.Take care,Margie


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

hey margie! congrats on being pregnant, for starters!! now then, as far as what to eat and what not to eat, it mostly depends on you. for some, a regular high fiber diet helps a lot, for others it causes bad D episodes. could be no caffiene and lots of water would help. but, it might not. that's the sucky thing about IBS. there isn't one thing to do or avoid specifically. sadly it is all about trial and error and finding out what your trigger foods are. sorry!! its enough to make you crazy







thats just my 2 cents - let's see what the others say. best wishes!! =)


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Hi Margie!Congratulations on your pregnancy... In terms of food, everybody is different as mrsmason pointed out. I find that anything with corn (tortillas, fajitas...) is a







for me. I can tolerate tomatoes and cheese in small amounts. Maybe things will be different now that you are pregnant. I never had problems with food or BM during both my pregancies.As for your tests, I know that you can't undergo a colonoscopy because they sedate you mildly in order to put the camera up the ***beep***. I don't know about the lactose test and can't help you in that field because I never had it.Good luck!Nat


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

Hi Margie! Congrats frist of all on being pregnant!! I just had my second son 2 weeks ago, so I know first hand how exciting it is to find out your pregnant. I had the same problem your having. I was scheduled for lactose & fructose intolerance tests a week after I found out I was pregnant & a colonoscopy 3 months later. We did do the lactose & fructose tests, all doctors I talked to swore they were safe, and I had no problems even finding out I was fructose intolerant and partially lactose intolerant. The colonoscopy we did cancel due to the sedation they use. Hope all goes well for you! Anna


----------



## margie521 (Jan 22, 2002)

Hi everyone! Thank you so much for your messages. They have been very helpful. I'm going to figure out what I can and can't eat and also go for the lactose test. I appreciate all of your advice.Margie


----------



## stephyoung (Feb 3, 2002)

Hello-I've had IBS for 15 years and during my pregnancy with my daughter, I never had one problem. I think it is probably because I ate regular, healthy meals and exercised. Hopefully, you will not have any problems as well.Congratulations!


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Congratulations Margie. I'm pregnant too..unfortunatley I'm not as lucky as s. I feel sick alot and when I'm not sick I eat well and exercise.


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Congratulations on the pregnancy!







I noticed that you take Synthroid...just wanted to add that often the dosage of Synthroid needs to be increased in the 2nd and 3rd trimesters. If you would like more information about pregnancy and thyroid disease you can check out the Thyroid forum on About.com.


----------



## margie521 (Jan 22, 2002)

Hi everyone! Haven't been online lately. Computer problems. I am no longer pregnant but feeling pretty good. Thanks for your advice and concerns. We are taking it one day at a time. As far as IBS, I haven't been eating good but it isn't affecting me. My plan is to get on track tomorrow before this blows up in my face. Jane congratulations on your pregnancy!


----------



## HunterTA5 (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi. I have had IBS for 8 years and have had 2 babies during that time. One is 5 months old. IBS seems to almost disappear during pregnancy for me. Maybe you will be this lucky. Unfortunately, it seems to return within a few months after giving birth. However, the more I nurse the less attacks I seem to have. Try taking more iron, calcium, and don't skip those prenatal vits. Those seem to help!


----------



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

I have never been pregnant, but my friend has 3 children and she said she had horrible IBS before she had her first daughter, and when she got pregnant she felt great! She also said she has not had an IBS attack since that first pregnancy, and that was 7 years ago. Hang in there, it might get better real soon!


----------



## jdb (Feb 24, 2002)

I am 31 and have had IBS since 5th grade. I'm 6 weeks pregnant and it has gotten worse. A week ago, I had a bad episode and haven't gotten totally back to normal. It seems like some women get better and others worse during pregnancy but it is such a relief to know others have issues. I'd love to hear from anyone who has more stomache pain or diahrea symptoms during pregnancy. I feel like I can't leave my house and being at work or in social situations is just plain embarrassing, having to run to the restroom all the time.


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

Margie-If I read this correctly - you have had a miscarriage? If so, I am sorry. I know this all first hand - please take care


----------



## DommieDo (Aug 9, 2001)

Hi MargieIhave just seen this thread and I am so sorry that you lost the baby.I hope that you are ok?DD


----------

